# A craigslist add



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

I seen this add on Craigslist.

Looking for a partner (Kaycee Wyoming) hide this posting

Hi, 
I'm a disabled man looking to make some extra income but in my situation I need some help. It will give me a chance to make extra income and it will give someone extra income too. Here's what I'm offering . I'm looking for someone / partner would be willing in raising / run a small number of cows or a small number of sheep . I will buy the cows or sheep and either pay the person to take care of them or pay in calves or lambs for the work. This would include all maintenance of the cows or sheep or herd such as : calving , lambing , feeding , hauling to vet , hauling to sale or selling outright based on my approval. I can help with some things , including branding as I have had horses and sheep and cows in the past. I would want a trial run to see if this could work. A contract would be signed between the partner and myself to assure we both understand the relationship . Thank-you for your time and considering my proposition.

I am thinking there are other investments one could invest into that would be more profitable than having a few head of cows. Of course he does not say how many, but he needs someone to take care of them year round, unless he maybe has some summer grass to put these critters on.


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

He has run a variation of the same ad for a few years. It used to be wanting registered quarter horses, and a managing partner. 
He is fairly consistent, I will give him that much.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Been by Kaycee many times on the South end of the Bighorns on I 25. Actually stopped once. I wish winters were not so long in the Cowboy state....but more people would live there if they weren't....and that would not be a good thing.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Vol said:


> Been by Kaycee many times on the South end of the Bighorns on I 25. Actually stopped once. I wish winters were not so long in the Cowboy state....but more people would live there if they weren't....and that would not be a good thing.
> 
> Regards, Mike


The winters aren't that long a couple hours to the south. Maybe you could go there Mike? Oh there is the too many people thing. I don't mind long winters. I better head north and take my equipment. I'll buy some sheep with this guy to help the cash flow. CowboyRam said there is a place to buy. Lostin55 says custom haying opportunities abound. Just not good help.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I always had my heart set on settling around Buffalo or Sheridan....maybe a place around Crazy Woman Canyon/Creek just South of Buffalo or just North of Buffalo between it and Sheridan along Rock Creek. I am a grandfather now and I don't think the little woman could stand the thought of leaving our little grandson....it would be tough for me to do it also. But sometimes I wonder how it is that I never ended up in Wyoming. I love that state like a woman....just absolutely spectacular country and the state is so diverse in topography it just amazes me. I have been to every corner and to most towns and communities. I guess God just did not want me to leave Tennessee, but I just cannot figure why for the life of me....it has become so overpopulated and plagued with people demanding change.

I always said that if I ever moved to Wyoming that I would never want to change a danged thing.....just do things the Wyoming way. I always seemed to have a good report with most of the folk. Those long winters are hard on a Southern boy whose winters basically consist of 6-8 weeks.

Ramble on.

Mike


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

To me the Wyoming winters are not big deal. I grew up in Craig Colorado and they have long winters. Besides Craig gets more snow than Riverton. Although Riverton set a record this year for snow this year; we pushed near 4 foot here for the season.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Vol said:


> I always had my heart set on settling around Buffalo or Sheridan....maybe a place around Crazy Woman Canyon/Creek just South of Buffalo or just North of Buffalo between it and Sheridan along Rock Creek. I am a grandfather now and I don't think the little woman could stand the thought of leaving our little grandson....it would be tough for me to do it also. But sometimes I wonder how it is that I never ended up in Wyoming. I love that state like a woman....just absolutely spectacular country and the state is so diverse in topography it just amazes me. I have been to every corner and to most towns and communities. I guess God just did not want me to leave Tennessee, but I just cannot figure why for the life of me....it has become so overpopulated and plagued with people demanding change.
> 
> I always said that if I ever moved to Wyoming that I would never want to change a danged thing.....just do things the Wyoming way. I always seemed to have a good report with most of the folk. Those long winters are hard on a Southern boy whose winters basically consist of 6-8 weeks.
> 
> ...


I hear ya... Texas was nice too til all the [email protected] people got here!!!

Now Houston is growing up around us. Our family has been on this place for 115 years, but eventually I plan to sell my part of it and get some land somewhere a LONG way from here... too many freakin' citiots!!!

Latest one bought 5 acres, put a huge pile of sand in one corner and perched an old junk 8N Ford up on top of it (why I have no clue-- yard art?) Put up a rail fence, and a couple months ago put up a big "Trochez Ranch" stone-n-steel gate entry way by the road... and of course ran electricity to it and put lights on it-- looks like the entry to a two-dollar whorehouse across the road from my brother's place...

Citiots...

Later! OL J R


----------

